# Wer hat Erfahrung mit FlowChief ??



## Kieler (24 Januar 2011)

Über das Forum bin ich auf die VISU FlowChief gestoßen. Das sieht für mich recht interessant aus.

Gibt hier jemanden, der es schon aktiv eingesetzt hat?

Wie sind die Erfahrungen?
Ist es stabil ?
Wie ist die Handhabung?
Wie ist das Protokollsystem?
Gefühlte Gesamtkosten?

Schon jetzt vielen Dank.


----------



## david.ka (25 Januar 2011)

hey,
ich habe schon einige Projekte damit realisiert.

Wie sind die Erfahrungen? Im großen und ganzen recht gut.

Ist es stabil ? Erstes Projekt 2008 realisiert. bisher ohne Probleme.

Wie ist die Handhabung? Wenn man das System mal verstanden hat, recht gut.

Wie ist das Protokollsystem? basiert auf Excel. funktioniert aber gut. 

an FlowChief hat mich damals gestört, dass sie die geloggten Rohwerte nach einer Zeit gelöscht haben. Die Zeit war zwar konfigurierbar, allerdings war die DB auf 4 GB limitiert. (MS SQL Express).  Mittlerweile haben sie aber angeblich eine Lösung dafür, habe ich aber noch nicht getestet.


Gefühlte Gesamtkosten? -???-

Grüße
David


----------



## Kieler (25 Januar 2011)

Hallo David,

vielen Dank für Deine Einschätzung. Ich dachte schon es meldet sich keiner. Was ja vielleicht eine Aussage für die Verbreitung gewesen wäre.

Wie ist das Thema "Bilderstellung" ? Ich habe öfter Projekte mit einer größeren Anzahl von Bildern. Auf den Beispielbildern, kann ich nicht einmal den Link zu anderen Bildern entdecken. Wird ja wohl gehen.

Der große Vorteil schon ja zu sein, dass man auf den Clients nur noch einen Browser benötigt. Ist die Bedienung im Browser vergleichbar mit anderen Visualisierungen? Bildaufschaltzeiten?

Vielen Dank aus Kiel


----------



## david.ka (25 Januar 2011)

Hallo Kieler,

FlowChief wird überwiegend im Wasser-Bereich und erneuerbare Energie eingesetzt. In diesen Bereichen ist es sogar ziemlich bekannt.

Eine größere Anzahl von Bildern steckt das System problemlos weg.
Das verlinken von Bildern ist natürlich auch möglich.

Was mich etwas stört, dass man nur die vorgegebenen Controls verwenden kann. Es ist nicht möglich sich eigene Controls zu erstellen und diese in der Visu zu benutzen (stand: vor einem Jahr). Dafür wird aber der Designer ständig weiterentwickelt.

Browserbedienung.
Das kann man jetzt als Vor und Nachteil sehen. Ich habe extra einen Browser für unserer Kunden entwickelt, der z.B. von einem Gast nicht geschlossen werden kann, und von dem man auch ganz einfach u.a. die Berichte öffnen kann (liegen unter programme\flowchief\berichte\...). Denn meiner Meinung nach haben die Bediener auf dem Desktop oder gar dem Windows Explorer nichts zu suchen, vorallen wenn die allgemeinen PC Kenntnisse sehr gering sind.
Ansonsten lässt sich die Visu im Browser ziemlich gut bedienen, und auch die Reaktionszeiten sind gut (Aktualisierung alle 2 Sek.). Es basieriert auf Java.

Etwas ähnliches, allerdings auf .Net basis, ist webfactory (http://www.webfactory-world.de/de/Default.aspx).
Hier hat man im Vergleich zu FlowChief etwas mehr möglichkeiten was eigene UserControls angeht und kann die Visu somit etwas individueller zu gestalten.

Im welchen Bereich willst du denn FlowChief einsetzen?

Viele Grüße
David


----------



## Kieler (25 Januar 2011)

Ich möchte es vorwiegend im Bereich Wasser/Abwasser einsetzen. Also hier im Norden, ist dass System noch nicht angekommen. Bisher verwende ich für kleine Anlagen (1 - 2 Bedienplätze) meistens inVisu PMS und für große Anlagen iFIX oder WinCC. Je nach Kunden. inVisu ist preislich noch unter FlowChief. Denke die Leistung ist mindestens ähnlich. Eher noch etwas höher. Das setze ich schon seit ca. 15 Jahre ein. Aber man benötigt auf jedem Client die entsprechende Software. Der Zugriff aus dem Internet geht sinnvoll auch nur über TeamViewer oder ähnliches.

Webfactory habe ich mir auch schon mal angesehen. Ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her. Da hatte es mir nicht so zugesagt. Sowohl vom Lizenzmodel als auch vom den Editoren. Aber wie gesagt ist schon etwas her. Damals ging es auch nur mit dem MS Internet Explorer.

Das man kein eigenen Controls erstellen kann, habe ich so nicht verstanden. Das wäre schon ein echter Mangel.


----------



## david.ka (25 Januar 2011)

zu den eigenen Controls:
wie gesagt, Stand von vor ca. einem jahr. Vielleicht gibt es ja mittlerweilse was bei FlowChief.

Webfactory:
kann man mit der früheren Version überhaupt nicht mehr vergleichen.
läuft jetzt auf Silverlight. Es gibt einen Editor von Webfactory (für einfache Visus), oder die von Microsoft (Visual Studio, Expression Blend).


----------



## netmaster (25 Januar 2011)

david.ka schrieb:


> hey,
> ich habe schon einige Projekte damit realisiert.
> 
> Wie sind die Erfahrungen? Im großen und ganzen recht gut.
> ...


 

Die Datenbank größe hat nichts mit FlowChief zu tun, sondern mit dem SQL Server. Es steht ja jeden frei hier einen von MS zu kaufen der mehr kann.
BTW. SQL Express 2010 kann bis ca 10GB ;-)


----------



## david.ka (25 Januar 2011)

ich habe noch die 2005 im Einsatz, da waren es 4 GB.
Ich weiß, das stimmt schon wie du es geschrieben hast, allerdings finde ich, dass Rohwerte ausgelagert (ggf. in csv Dateien) gehören und nicht gelöscht.
Außerdem möchte ich nicht noch zusätzlich eine DB kaufen müssen.
Das hat FC aber mittlerweile gelöst. Es werden irgenwie neue Datanbanken erstellt, und diese ausgelagerten Werte dort hinein kopiert.

Nachtrag:
Was schade ist, ist das man Rechenwerte nicht nachträglich nochmal berechnen kann, wie bei Acron.


----------



## IA Europe (31 Januar 2011)

*Alternativen*

Hallo,

Eine Alternative könne unser Ignition sein: Einzige Systemanforderung ist Java 6 S.E.
Dann hast du die Visualisierung auf jedem PC der Verbindung zum Server aufbauen kann. Installation ist nur auf dem Server notwendig, für die Clienten brauchst du keinen Browser, nur Java.

Mehr Info: http://www.inductiveautomation.com/en


----------



## Kieler (1 Februar 2011)

IA Europe schrieb:


> Eine Alternative könne unser Ignition sein: Einzige Systemanforderung ist Java 6 S.E. ....



Vielen Dank, dass sieht auch sehr interessant aus. Auf einigen meiner Anlagen, kann ich es mir auch gut vorstellen. Auf den ersten Blick sieht es aber auch etwas komplexer und mehr für "größere" Anlagen geeignet aus. Bei den Preisen sehe ich auch noch nicht ganz durch. Ich sitze gerade auf einer Anlage mit ca. 20 Clients. Hier würde sich dieser Aufbau sicherlich rechnen. Vielleicht sogar eine Umstellung, wenn ich mir die laufenden Wartungskosten ansehe. Morgen fahre ich auf eine Anlage, mit nur einem Bedienplatz. Vielleicht kommt noch ein zweiter dazu. Hier scheint es sich auf den ersten Blick nicht zu rechnen. Das wäre aber schade, weil ich dann wieder für verschiedene Anlagen verschiedene Tools benötige. Deren Vielfalt möchte ich ja gerade etwas abbauen.
Wenn ich etwas mehr Ruhe habe werde ich mir Ihr Produkt auf jeden Fall noch intensiver ansehen.

Kieler


----------

